# voorvleugel



## Bestsy62

Hola,
Qué es un voorvleugel referido a coches de F1? Es un alerón, delantero? trasero?
Gracias


----------



## Magyara

Parece más bien holandés lo que has escrito, imagino que en alemán es 'Vorflügel', por lo que supongo que quiere decir alerón delantero.


----------



## DanielB

En aleman se dicen - Kotflügel guardabarros oder Vorderteil bzw. Stossstange - parachoques


----------



## Frank06

*Hi,

Voorvleugel indeed is Dutch and hence we moved this thread to the Dutch forum. Dutch is not deutsch, it's Dutch* while deutsch is German . Nobody said life would be simple ;-).
Here you have an example of a 'voorvleugel' (English front wing).

I hope somebody can help you finding the answer.

Groetjes,

Frank
Moderator

Dutch = Idioma neerlandés*


----------



## Bestsy62

Sorry, a reading mistake looking for the forum 
And yes, front wing...
Thanks


----------



## Magyara

Ja, Kotflügel...  (¡ni idea ni de las nomeclaturas en español!).
En F1, por lo que he visto son esos 'alerones' que tienen delante los coches de F1.... 
Saludos


----------



## Bestsy62

Kotflügel = Back wind, Rear wing, Alerón Trasero en F1, en coches de calle, parachoques (se usa para el de delante y el de detrás)
Voorvleugel = Front Wing, Alerón delantero para F1, los coches de calle no tienen alerones 
Gracias a todos.
P.S. I know that Dutch is not Deutsch  but reading too fast is possible the mistake ;-)


----------

